# Black and White



## angela_cheryl_7359 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, we all love 'em! Let's show what we got!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 4, 2010)

we have an entire forum here dedicated to black and white photos.

not sure i understand the purpose of this thread....:scratch:


----------



## angela_cheryl_7359 (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, I didn't even see that forum (I just signed up). Sorry!


----------

